# Covers for the NEW PW -- besides Amazon



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Comes in other colors, too . . . only $12; earliest delivery next week. I'm going to give the Navy blue one a try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also found this one . . .which initially says that it'll fit the current model, but then when you read it says "202, 2013, 2015, and 2024 models" . . . . so I find it a bit suspect.  But it's got a lot of nice pattern options.



This one has some different patterns as well, but a bit more expensive. Does specifically say it's for the 10th gen model.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*New Fintie cases for the 2018 Paperwhite*

If you click on the links, they're $17.99 and Prime eligible. But if you search them from the Fintie storefront, they they range from $10.99 to $12.99 + $4.99 shipping. Not sure what that's about.

*Premium Lightweight PU Leather Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake*

*UPDATE*

*CAUTION:* BAD reviews for these!

     

Still none that I love, but the Tree design is nice (if a bit loud).

This type of case is what I had for the PW2 and what I prefer because it seems like the lightest and most attractive.

I hope more colors/designs are still coming...

*Slim Fit Vertical Multi-Viewing Stand Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake*

 

*Book Style Vegan Leather Shockproof Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake *

 

I love the "Denim Charcoal" color scheme, but I hate the actual design of the case. If they added "Denim Charcoal" to the Premium Lightweight PU Leather Cover cases (the first ones in my post), I'd order it in an instant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did notice that prices vary, especially on the Fintie cases, depending on what design you get. Even plain colors aren't all the same.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Comes in other colors, too . . . only $12; earliest delivery next week. I'm going to give the Navy blue one a try.


Tempted by the Navy Blue as well...



Ann in Arlington said:


> This one has some different patterns as well, but a bit more expensive. Does specifically say it's for the 10th gen model.


Unless something changed between your post and now, I'm seeing "not fit" in broken English, which I assume means it won't work. What a shame, as some of these are really nice.

I sent a tweet to Fintie asking if/when they'll be adding more designs. No response yet though.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

If you like sleeves, this one (previous version) fits the new Paperwhite. It's snug but loosens just enough after a couple times taking the Kindle out.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M2LJSYY









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Tempted by the Navy Blue as well...
> 
> Unless something changed between your post and now, I'm seeing "not fit" in broken English, which I assume means it won't work. What a shame, as some of these are really nice.
> 
> I sent a tweet to Fintie asking if/when they'll be adding more designs. No response yet though.


Yeah, it didn't say that when I looked . . . . I suspect all the manufacturers will start having options within the next few weeks.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Some more new cases.

*OMOTON Kindle Paperwhite Case 2018, PU Leather Smart Case Cover with Auto Sleep Wake Feature for Kindle Paperwhite 10th Generation 2018 Released*



*UPDATE*

They changed the color of the brown pictured above to a much less appealing shade. I would have been annoyed if I had ordered it. Click on the link to see the new but not improved brown.

_Click on the link for other colors. _

Looks exactly like my PW2 case, except this is a different brand.

*New Kindle Paperwhite Case, Dteck Ultra Slim Light PU Leather Smart Case with [Stylus Pen] Pretty Cute Flip Folio Cover for Kindle Paperwhite 10th Generation 2018 Release *



_There are MANY other designs and colors, so click on the link above to see them all._


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Response from Fintie on Twitter:* "As of right now what you see on Amazon is what is currently available, new designs and patterns will be added in the near future. Thank you for reaching out."

Not very helpful.  But at least this confirms more designs are coming.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Found this one. It's really cute. Not in stock until November 18th and not eligible for Prime (probably because it's not in stock). The price is $9.99 + $4.98 shipping, but there's a 10% off coupon attached to it.



_Click link for other colors/designs/prices._

*UPDATE*

*CAUTION:* BAD reviews for these!

*UPDATE - 12/3*

The bad review was *not* for the Notebook design, which I finally broke down and ordered.

*My review (and pictures):* https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,306119.msg3757901.html#msg3757901

Summary: There is a garish website address on the front of the case that is *not* pictured on the Amazon listing, but it otherwise works as advertised and intended. Very cute and cool case, despite the tacky advertising.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had one like that on a small tablet I had . . . very cute.

I'm also partial to the Starry Night one ...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm also partial to the Starry Night one ...


That would go nicely with my iPad cover.

Can't find it on Amazon anymore, but it was a TiMOVO cover like the Notebook and Starry Night covers are.










I have no complaints.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A friend of mine just got her first kindle -- the new PW -- and made her own case:










I like how she's combined the idea of a 'book cover' type thing with a slip case.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

That is amazing work!

I assume the only thing it's missing is auto-wake/sleep. (But if she somehow managed to integrate *that* into her case too, where do I order)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> That is amazing work!
> 
> I assume the only thing it's missing is auto-wake/sleep. (But if she somehow managed to integrate *that* into her case too, where do I order)


 Yeah, she probably didn't think of that . . . this is her first EVER kindle, after all. I told her people would probably pay her to make them, but I'm not sure she would want to go into business. She'd mentioned that the corners were pretty snug and I suggested using elastic on one corner which she said she might do if she makes another -- she said the patterns she saw on line either used elastic or fabric but not both.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*CAUTION:* BAD reviews for these!


 Fintie Slimshell Case for All-new Kindle Paperwhite (10th Generation, 2018 Release) - Premium Lightweight PU Leather Cover with Auto Sleep/Wake for Amazon Kindle Paperwhite E-Reader, Jungle Night



Lmaris said:


> *2.0 out of 5 stars
> Does not fit properly and does not put to sleep when closed
> November 12, 2018
> Color: Z-Jungle Night
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3H2OVYVHNJSQ3/

I assume it applies to *all* of the covers in that Fintie line. Click on the link to see the others.


TiMOVO Case for All-new Kindle Paperwhite (10th Generation, 2018 Release) - Slim lightweight PU Leather Smart Cover with Auto Wake / Sleep Function for Amazon Kindle Paperwhite E-Reader, Black



Karen said:


> *1.0 out of 5 stars
> Item not as described
> November 12, 2018
> Color: Black
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R311WJ6Q55D7FU/

I assume it applies to *all* of the covers in that TiVMOVO line. Click on the link to see the others.

Very disappointing! I've updated my previous posts to include the warning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if the people bought the wrong one for the device they have? Or the manufacturer sent the wrong one? Maybe rushing to satisfy demand. 

I got this one: 

I got Navy blue, however. It's due to be delivered on Saturday. It looks like one person has written a review and they're happy with it. I'll certainly report back when I get mine.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had none official covers in the past, particularly Fintie ones, and I've generally been very happy with them. It may be that in the rush to get them on the market and make the most of the inevitable high demand, corners have been cut in the manufacturing process. 

So far as I can see none of these new covers are available yet in the UK, so I'll be interested to hear what you all think of them.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought I’d enjoy reading this Kindle without a cover, but I don’t. I liked it with the voyage, but I think that’s because of the curve on the back. Do they make cases that are just for the back? I’d like to bulk up the Kindle a little for holding, but I don’t want an open/shut cover. 

Unless it’s a cover that the front magnets completely to the back when opened. I don’t like the front flapping when I hold it open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*WALNEW Case Fits Kindle Paperwhite 10th Generation 2018 PU Leather Case Smart Protective Cover (Not fit Kindle Paperwhite Prior to 201*



*Tons* of designs. Click the link to see them all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My ACdream cover arrived today -- well ahead of when promised so Yay!

Fits the PW4 perfectly. Has a nice feel to it. Auto wake/sleep works fine. So I can wholeheartedly endorse it.  

This was the solid color -- Navy Blue -- my past experience is that the designs that are printed are more 'plasticky' feeling vs the near leather feel of this one.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My ACdream cover arrived today -- well ahead of when promised so Yay!
> 
> Fits the PW4 perfectly. Has a nice feel to it. Auto wake/sleep works fine. So I can wholeheartedly endorse it.
> 
> This was the solid color -- Navy Blue -- my past experience is that the designs that are printed are more 'plasticky' feeling vs the near leather feel of this one.


Can you take a pic of your case? I'm strongly considering ordering the same color.

Speaking of colors, major bait-and-switch on this one...



CS said:


> *OMOTON Kindle Paperwhite Case 2018, PU Leather Smart Case Cover with Auto Sleep Wake Feature for Kindle Paperwhite 10th Generation 2018 Released*


They changed the color of the brown pictured above to a much less appealing shade. I would have been annoyed if I had ordered it.

What the same listing shows now:



Not cool!

I was thinking about getting the blue color from this set of cases, but now I'm wondering if I'll even get the same shade of blue that's currently shown.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Can you take a pic of your case? I'm strongly considering ordering the same color.


The color is a darker blue than it appears on Amazon . . .that one to me is approaching royal blue. But it is quite nice. I'll take a picture tomorrow when there's daylight so you can get a good feel for it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a MOKO case for my Oasis2, and have been quite happy. I have not seen any yet for the PW4. I will hold out a little bit, but if a MOKO does not show up, I will probably get the one Ann has ordered.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have a MOKO case for my Oasis2, and have been quite happy. I have not seen any yet for the PW4. I will hold out a little bit, but if a MOKO does not show up, I will probably get the one Ann has ordered.


I found these MOKO cases:

*MoKo Case Fits Kindle Paperwhite (10th Gen, 2018 Releases), Thinnest Lightest Smart Shell Cover with Auto Wake/Sleep for Amazon Kindle Paperwhite 2018 Tablet*



_Click on the link for more colors - although there are only a couple right now._

*MoKo Case Fits Kindle Paperwhite (10th Gen, 2018 Releases), Premium Ultra Lightweight Shell Cover with Auto Wake/Sleep for Amazon Kindle Paperwhite 2018 Tablet*



_Click on the link for more colors - although there are only a couple right now._

*MoKo Case Fits Kindle Paperwhite (10th Generation, 2018 Releases), Premium Vertical Flip Cover with Auto Wake/Sleep Compatible for Amazon Kindle Paperwhite 2018 Tablet*

This is a completely different style - not sure what to think of it yet.



_Click on the link for more colors. There are several for this style of case._



Ann in Arlington said:


> The color is a darker blue than it appears on Amazon . . .that one to me is approaching royal blue. But it is quite nice. I'll take a picture tomorrow when there's daylight so you can get a good feel for it.


Thanks!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

I've been checking several times a week on the cases before and after the PW4 release. Haven't seen anything that suits me fully yet, but a lot of the suppliers are still working on it and only supporting the older models. Right now I'm using a PW3 case as some protection until I can get one that's a better fit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of the Navy blue from ACdream.

















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where the magnet is in the new PW that needs to be in contact with the cover magnet so that it can auto shut off or turn on? (Upper right corner, lower right corner, etc.)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just ordered this cover. My "2 day shipping" will arrive Nov 26. What's with that?



I ordered Sky Blue, which looks turquoise in the picture.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I just ordered this cover. My "2 day shipping" will arrive Nov 26. What's with that?


There was an article about the delay in prime shipping in the WaPo today . . . . there was a wall collapse a month or so at an Amazon warehouse in Baltimore that threw a monkey wrench into things. Mostly affecting people on the east coast, I guess, but there's a knock on effect elsewhere.

It's annoying . . . but I think it's fair that they warn you at purchase . . . but it needs to get resolved before too much longer or they'll have a lot of unhappy customers.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've found maybe the weirdest case ever...

*Young me martShell Case for 2018 All-New Kindle Paperwhite with Hand Strap - The Thinnest and Lightest Leather Cover Auto Sleep/Wake for Kindle Paperwhite 10th Generation (Monkey)*



As always, click on the link for more designs - all equally as weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are definitely some ... unusual designs!

I kinda like the handstrap feature, though ....

Looks like they run around $20 apiece? Not bad .... FWIW, I'm still very happy with my ACdream case.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm very happy with this one. Only $12.99.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My ACDream PW4 cover arrived today, several days ahead of schedule. It fits well, seems like it will last awhile, and does the job it is suppose to do.


----------



## Libertine (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi all, I’m new here, but I saw on one of the Amazon reviews I read that one lady was successfully using the new PW in an old PW case just by putting some cardboard in the case behind the PW to make up for the thinner design.

Wondering if anyone else has tried this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Libertine said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, but I saw on one of the Amazon reviews I read that one lady was successfully using the new PW in an old PW case just by putting some cardboard in the case behind the PW to make up for the thinner design.
> 
> Wondering if anyone else has tried this?


I haven't and, FWIW, I wouldn't.

I prefer the cases that are molded plastic to hold the device tightly. I can't see where it would work with those types -- they're designed for the thing to practically snap in. The Amazon branded cases are this style.

OTOH, there are also the cases where the device is held by a leather or leather-like frame -- I think they call them 'folio' style (vs the other called 'smart shell'). With THAT style case, it might work to pad the space behind the device with something. I'm enough of a perfectionist, though, that I'd not be happy, most likely. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Libertine (Nov 28, 2018)

I hear you Anne, I’m picky about my covers too. 

I’m upgrading from a Kindle Keyboard to the new PW. Loved the Amazon brand KK cover with the light built in, the leather is thick and durable and it still looks new after 8+ years. Reviews of the Amazon leather cases for the new PW say it feels cheap/thin/poor quality, so I’m here looking for something else. 

Reviews of the Amazon leather case for the old PW were all pretty positive so I was hoping I might be able to get away with using that one with a little cardboard hack! Ahh well. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As noted earlier in the thread, there are a number of third party cases that folks have found to be just fine -- and half the cost of even the cheapest of the Amazon versions. I have this one:



And am very happy with it. It's only $11.99 and there's at least one color that's only $8.99.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> Found this one. It's really cute. Not in stock until November 18th and not eligible for Prime (probably because it's not in stock). The price is $9.99 + $4.98 shipping, but there's a 10% off coupon attached to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally broke down and ordered this one (I threw it in with some book orders - yes, *GASP*, physical books, lol), even though there is one bad review for one of the other colors/designs in this set. $12.99 isn't the cheapest price, but it's still more than reasonable enough for something I'm planning to get years of use out of. I'm hoping all is well and it works as advertised. I'll let everyone know and try to post pictures when I get it.


----------



## Libertine (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m in Australia so we don’t have many options yet on Amazon AU (or they’re listed but not ready to ship until after Christmas), but we do have the dragon scale print one that DD bought, so I’ll get one of those


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Libertine said:


> I'm in Australia so we don't have many options yet on Amazon AU (or they're listed but not ready to ship until after Christmas), but we do have the dragon scale print one that DD bought, so I'll get one of those


Ah! Yes, where you are in the world will certainly make a difference as to what's offered. Glad you found at least one that will work for you, though.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


>


My case arrived overnight!

My only nitpick is the garish website address written on the cover that was *not* pictured on the Amazon listing. I probably would've thought twice about ordering if I had known that was there, and I'll be docking a star rating for it. However, the case came in clear plastic packaging, so I was able to easily see what I was getting before I opened it. I quickly decided to keep it, unwrap it, and try it out.

No complaints in the few minutes I've spent testing the case. It fits well, auto-wakes and auto-sleeps the screen, and the cover stays clasped onto the Kindle. In other words, it works exactly as advertised and intended.

Some pics:

*Front*










*Open*










*Back*










Very cute case overall, despite my earlier nitpick.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

not bad ... the website is annoying, a bit more than the subtle stamp on my ACdream, but it could be worse! Still, glad to hear it is as advertised.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> not bad ... the website is annoying, a bit more than the subtle stamp on my ACdream, but it could be worse! Still, glad to hear it is as advertised.


I just submitted my Amazon review, but there's no sign of it yet. I wonder if it takes longer to show up if no one else has reviewed it yet and it's the first review posted?

All of my other reviews are usually up within 5-15 minutes.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Odd turn of events. My review was actually REJECTED.



> Thank you for submitting a customer review.
> 
> Thank you for submitting a customer review on Amazon. After carefully reviewing your submission, your review could not be posted to the website. While we appreciate your time and comments, reviews must adhere to the following guidelines:
> http://www.amazon.com/review-guidelines
> ...


I can only assume it's because I linked to www.mokodirect.com in the review (to explain what's on the cover), which is an external site, and that apparently isn't allowed in reviews. I've resubmitted it without the direct address. Hopefully *that* will be enough to pass muster.

*UPDATE:* It looks like Version 2 went up right away! https://www.amazon.com/review/R3ATOK51ZGS67Y/ Only the image I attached to my review shows up in the main listing so far though - the actual review isn't there yet - but I assume it will migrate over soon enough.

*UPDATE 2:* And it's there now!


----------



## Libertine (Nov 28, 2018)

Well the one I picked out was not shipping until after Christmas, so I ended up ordering this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Fintie-All-new-Paperwhite-Generation-Release/dp/B07JZHDYQX?th=1

It's the Ye Olde Booke style one from Fintie, where the kindle is held in by a (PU) leather frame that closes with Velcro. I got the brown leather style, not the charcoal denim one that another user liked the look of.

I decided to go with this style because the fingerprints around the border of the Paperwhite were driving me a bit bonkers after only a week of use, lol. (After using the 100% fingerprint-free KK for 9 years it was something that I hadn't previously considered).

I am pleased to report that this case works a treat for reducing fingerprints  The auto sleep/wake function seems to be working as advertised and the finish is very good (decent stitching, kindle sits straight, etc).

The inside of the cover is the same PU leather as the outside, NOT microfibre fabric as pictured on Amazon AU. I am not having any trouble gripping it though, so no biggie.

The main drawback is the PU leather is quite smooth, so the cover slides around a small amount when it is folded back. However the spine material is pretty thick which prevents it from moving around too much.

Overall I'm pretty happy.

I hope this helps others.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Libertine said:


> I decided to go with this style because the fingerprints around the border of the Paperwhite were driving me a bit bonkers after only a week of use, lol.


On that note, the case I bought (see above) reduces the "glare" issue people have mentioned. While it was never *that* bad for me, the slight elevation that comes from having it in a case somehow helps. I suspect that's true of most cases though, including yours.


----------



## Libertine (Nov 28, 2018)

Are people complaining of glare when they lay it flat on a table CS? 

I haven’t found it to be terrible, no worse than the KK anyway.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Libertine said:


> Are people complaining of glare when they lay it flat on a table CS?
> 
> I haven't found it to be terrible, no worse than the KK anyway.


I'm not sure what angle they're holding it from. Like you, it doesn't seem any worse to me than my previous Kindle (PW2).


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I ended up with this one and really like it.  [URL=https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKSCT7K]https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKSCT7K?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf[/URL]


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

CS said:


> My case arrived overnight!
> 
> My only nitpick is the garish website address written on the cover that was *not* pictured on the Amazon listing. I probably would've thought twice about ordering if I had known that was there, and I'll be docking a star rating for it. However, the case came in clear plastic packaging, so I was able to easily see what I was getting before I opened it. I quickly decided to keep it, unwrap it, and try it out.
> 
> ...


Fintie put out a better looking version folio case. Just ordered it. Only a few bucks more then this case. I'll let ya know how it is.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Fintie put out a better looking version folio case. Just ordered it. Only a few bucks more then this case. I'll let ya know how it is.


Hopefully the Fintie listing is accurate. TiMOVO *still* hasn't updated its listing for the one I bought!

With that said, I don't even notice the tacky website address now. Overall, it's a cute case that looks good.

I hope you enjoy yours too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, my ACdream case worked. I dropped the PW and it survived. Bad news is that a tiny piece of the plastic at one corner broke. Oh, well. It did it's job. Like my musician friends say about beat up guitar cases: just be glad the guitar was IN the case!

At some point I will likely look for anew one.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

In the Christmastime kindle sales I ended up buying a paperwhite 4 and a paperwhite 10. Since I no longer carry the purse that had a slot just for my kindle, I realized I need to buy a case for both kindles. I've always left my kindles naked and am in the habit of reading one-handed - kindle balanced on my little finger and the side held between thumb and index finger. 

I ordered covers for both of them and will be returning them both. For the paperwhite 4, I ordered a Huasiru Painting case with cats printed on it. The cover is so slick I would never be able to hold on to the kindle with the slightest bit of moisture on my hands in spite of it having some texture. For the paperwhite 10, I ordered a Finite origami cover. When that one is folded back, the front flap is about 1/8" longer than the back of the cover and is at an angle, which makes it very uncomfortable to hold one-handed. The Finite looks flush when in the closed position, but folded behind, it is not.

Can anyone make any recommendations for covers that are not slick and would work for a one-handed reader?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried several of the cheaper covers for the latest Paperwhite. All 3 had a plastic shell that held the kindle. The covers felt nice -- like leather with texture. But all 3 cracked at one or more of the corners, even without having been dropped or otherwise mishandled.  I realized, after spending something a bit over $30 on 3 cheaper cases, I may as well just buy the Amazon one. So far it's been fine. Might be a tad heavier, but the plastic that holds it is better so I can live with that.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

After posting, I noticed the origami cover had magnets in the front flap which held it in place when folded back for reading. The other case had the magnet bump on the side but it did not hold the cover in the bent back position. Does the Amazon cover magnetize to itself to hold it open?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> After posting, I noticed the origami cover had magnets in the front flap which held it in place when folded back for reading. The other case had the magnet bump on the side but it did not hold the cover in the bent back position. Does the Amazon cover magnetize to itself to hold it open?


I guess, sorta?

I don't see it as a feature, just a by product of the strength of the magents at the corners of the cover. But, yes, when it's all the way open and flat against the back, it is held there somewhat by the magnets.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

After reading the reviews of the Amazon cases and considering the price, I decided to try a sleeve. I bought the one by Bear Motion and it has turned out to be perfect for my needs. It's flexible, lightweight and still gives serious protection when the kindle is out in the world - plus it fits both of my kindles. It also allows me to read my kindle naked like I'm used to doing. Thanks, Ann for your input while I made this decision.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I tried several of the cheaper covers for the latest Paperwhite. All 3 had a plastic shell that held the kindle. The covers felt nice -- like leather with texture. But all 3 cracked at one or more of the corners, even without having been dropped or otherwise mishandled.  I realized, after spending something a bit over $30 on 3 cheaper cases, I may as well just buy the Amazon one. So far it's been fine. Might be a tad heavier, but the plastic that holds it is better so I can live with that.


I have had my AC Dream case for about 5 months. I have noticed that all 4 plastic corners have cracked off, leaving rough edges. Which Amazon case did you buy?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have had my AC Dream case for about 5 months. I have noticed that all 4 plastic corners have cracked off, leaving rough edges. Which Amazon case did you buy?


I got this one, in blue.

.

It also comes in a red (which is kind of orangy), black, and merlot. It feels substantial and comfortable, without being too heavy, though I think it is a bit heavier than the 3rd party cases.

There's also a fabric option:  which also comes in a yellow color and black, that is $10 less. I wanted a more leather-like feel. BUT, wasn't willing to spend even more for the 'premium leather' which only comes in brown.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got this one, in blue.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ann! I decided to go with the cloth color. Got sucked in by the yellow, reminding me that Spring might be around the corner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Thanks, Ann! I decided to go with the cloth color. Got sucked in by the yellow, reminding me that Spring might be around the corner.


That is a very cool yellow! I almost went that way, too.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

When I had my Oasis 2, I liked the vertical stand case. The biggest benefit was laying in bed reading. If (when) I fell asleep, I wasn’t dropping my Kindle against my head. With my new Paperwhite, I tried a book-style case but realized that I needed a vertical stand case, which I did get.


----------



## Globaltummy (24 d ago)

I have a MOKO case for my Oasis2, and have been quite happy. I have not seen any yet for the PW4. I will hold out a little bit, but if a MOKO does not show up, I will probably get the one Ann has ordered.


----------

